
Who still faxes? (search results) - nshelly
http://www.google.com/search?q=%22please+fax%22
======
drallison
Faxes have a place in the legal world. It has been established by precedent
that the fax of a signed document is a legitimate proxy for the real document.
This is not true for the pdf of a scanned document.

